# No "Line Rental" Broadband



## quarterfloun (30 Nov 2008)

I'm sick of being strangled by Eircom by having to pay for "Line Rental" - a euphenism for thanks for the cash. I'm also a bit miffed with my contention ratios - does anybody know how to check the contention ratio is being kept at what was sold? It took 2 hours to download 38Mb last night. (Adobe Reader V9.0 from Adobe . Com).

I've got VOIP set up and it works brilliantly so my next move is remove line rental completely. To this end I'm looking for a solution that provides good contention ratio, static IP, VOIP and is reliable. 

I live in Enniscorthy so I'm not on any of the cable solutions but am looking at wireless or other. Anybody got any good ideas?

There must be a solution but I'm struggling to identify it.


----------



## ClubMan (2 Dec 2008)

Key Post: Broadband packages & availability - check here if shopping around


----------



## bigpaddy_irl (11 Dec 2008)

You should try reach broadband. they provide broadband and phone for 30 yo yo a month and they cover enniscorty.


----------



## Diz (15 Dec 2008)

Hi, 

I saw your post about "Reach" and tried to call them as my mother cannot get broadband through eircom, 3G etc due to her remoteness and no line of sight to Forth mountain etc etc. Does anyone know anything about Reach as they don't answer their phone for a start so wonder if they might do out towards the Boolavogue area?


----------

